# Jade's sire for chat group member who asked



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

[attachment=12045:attachment]Here is a picture of Diamond before he came to us. He was nine months old in this picture. His coat was dragging the floor at ten months.


----------



## jenn (Apr 19, 2006)

WOW!!! He is absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

He is beautiful, Faye!


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

breathtaking


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)




----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

OMG!! How gorgeous is he!!

Beautiful.

Marie & Pacino


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> OMG!! How gorgeous is he!!
> 
> Beautiful.
> 
> Marie & Pacino[/B]



Thank you, I feel I need to say why I posted this picture. 

Tonight, in the Live Chat, we were talking of breeding, and someone asked about my interest in the Italian dogs. I mentioned Diamond and why I wanted to breed to him. When he came to us for his AKC championship, he was just ten months old, and his coat was dragging the floor by a few inches. The picture was taken before he came to us. His coat is one of the best I've ever seen, as far as texture. It was funny when he was showing because one judge just stood there, stroking it and making pleasing noises. He finished his championship in five shows with four major wins. He was only here for a short time, as he returned to Italy to start his show career there. Because I was one of the two people who sponsored him for his AKC championship, I had the opportunity to breed to him while he was here. The result is my Jade. I will be breeding her to one of my boys, hoping to continue with the great coat and neck he gave her. After all, it's all about improving the breed.
His mother is Andy's (my avitar picture) maternal grandmother, as he was bred by the same breeder in Italy.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

He is beautiful! Lord . how long it must take to take care of that coat..
It must be alot of work...

Andrea~


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

Faye,
What a lovely fellow he is. No wonder you love him so much. He looks so proud holding his neck up and what a coat!

Is the Italian Maltese standard for size the same as the Canadian and US?

Cathy


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

He is so beautiful!


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> Faye,
> What a lovely fellow he is. No wonder you love him so much. He looks so proud holding his neck up and what a coat!
> 
> Is the Italian Maltese standard for size the same as the Canadian and US?
> ...



Thanks, I was fortunate to get a breeding from him. 

The standards do give more range in size there, but the ones I've had experience with from there are within the same range as we prefer to show here.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

Diamond is beautiful and that gorgeous
coat would last about two minutes at my
house whith my guys around him.


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

He is indeed very beautiful.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> He is indeed very beautiful.[/B]



Here is another picture of him, taken following one of his wins here. He was shown and finished by my good friend, who is also a breeder and professional handler. She is the one who is really responsible for me being able to have this breeding, because not only did we share the sponsoring of him, but she housed, groomed, transported, and showed him to his championship. I did very little to get so much.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Omg what a gorgeous boy he is


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=248149
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 *This is Diamond at 10 months? He is STUNNING, a real Looker.

 OH BOY! Or OH GIRL!

Thank you Faye for sharing his photos with us.

hehehe
Melanie
*


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

I know that there have been posts about not buying outside the country because of the uncertainty of what one might get. I just wanted to show that there are some situations where it is beneficial to a breeder to seek outside lines. I am no more in favor of the average pet buyer going outside the country to purchase a dog than I am for them to go to the local puppymill. Currently, there are many dogs being shipped in for resale in this country, so it's even possible to purchase a dog in this country with a foreign registry. 
My thinking is whether you buy your dog from 3000 miles away or three miles from you, reputation of the breeder, knowledge of the quality of their dog, and a good rapport with them is paramount.


----------



## Fenway's Momma (Dec 6, 2005)

He is beautiful! Do you have pictures of your Jade?


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> He is beautiful! Do you have pictures of your Jade?[/B]


Unfortunately, I do not. I just gave her a fresh haircut last week.


----------



## Circe's Mommy (Jul 8, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=248149
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Faye,
My jaw is to the ground.... WOW he is GORGEOUS! You did good!!!

Liz


----------



## louis' mom (Jul 7, 2006)

OMG - he is gorgeous and from his pictures - he sure seems to know it too! lol - love to see a picture of jade.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> OMG - he is gorgeous and from his pictures - he sure seems to know it too! lol - love to see a picture of jade.[/B]



If I took one right now, you might see me choking her. She just ran off with a cup, and she is up in my chair shredding it.








I'm off to work now (after I take the cup away). I'll try to get one later.


----------



## journey (Feb 8, 2006)

Oh my, he is gorgeous!!! I can hardly wait to see Jade!


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=249595
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Faye, give her a kiss instead of choking her,







it is that mischievousness combined with the beauty that will make her a winner. I would think that she would have to have that spark of personality to make her a champion.







Julia


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=249601
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually, Jade was cut down and not shown. As some of you know, the agency I worked for went under last year, and instead of making big buck for almost a year, I made almost no bucks. So, things like showing my dogs was put on hold. I cut Jade and Glory down. Secret is the only one I kept in coat, and he will start showing after the winter break. If things continue, Pocket will follow him. Hopefully, Jade and Glory will have nice pups for me to show in the future. In fact, Jade was bred this week to the sire to Stacy's Caddy. I have my fingers crossed that there will be a special little girl there for me.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

ohhhh faye... diamond is stunning. absolutely stunning. your breeding program is chock full of gorgeous, well bred dogs. i always enjoy seeing pictures of your gang. we're very fortunate here at SM for the information you are willing to provide and the pictures you are willing to share.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> ohhhh faye... diamond is stunning. absolutely stunning. your breeding program is chock full of gorgeous, well bred dogs. i always enjoy seeing pictures of your gang. we're very fortunate here at SM for the information you are willing to provide and the pictures you are willing to share.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, Carrie. I do love my dogs. I just wish I could do good pictures like the rest of you do. I am the only one I know who can make a Maltese brown in the pictures. I can't get mine to pose like the rest of you do.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

WOW, he's beautiful


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

Faye, you are such a wonderful breeder with such beautiful dogs and a helpful person.







When I decide to get another dog, I know who I will be contacting.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

> [attachment=12045:attachment]Here is a picture of Diamond before he came to us. He was nine months old in this picture. His coat was dragging the floor at ten months.[/B]


He is beautiful and a great addition to your breeding program. Lots of neck and a gene for growing lots of silky hair. I've been in the same place with not being able to finish a nice girl, but Jade will give you nice puppies with Diamond.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=248028
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tina,
Diamond is not mine. Jade is his daughter from the breeding I did to him. Diamond was in the states only a short time to get his American championship. Dian finished him in five shows with four majors. 
I will say that Jade has the same coat, long neck, and a nice face. I'm hopeful the breeding I am doing will only improve my line.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Mama Mia, that's one handsome little meatball!


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

As most of you know, taking pictures is not one of my talents, so that is why I rarely post one I have taken. I did find one of Jade (Diamond's daughter) that I took when she was a pup.


----------



## KathleensMaltese (Sep 5, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=248079
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Beautiful.............Just beautiful.


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> As most of you know, taking pictures is not one of my talents, so that is why I rarely post one I have taken. I did find one of Jade (Diamond's daughter) that I took when she was a pup.[/B]


 *Dear Faye,

I FINALLY picked up the November issue of Dog World!!! YEAH!!! And I see your ad in there. Who is in the ad?

And pssst Jade is STUNNINGLY beautiful. Thank you for finding the photo and sharing it with us.

enJOY!
Melanie
*


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Beautiful


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

Faye, she is totally breathtaking and so is Andy.







What a wonderful breeding program, healthy and beautiful who could ask for more?







Last but not least growing up in a loving environment.


----------



## Edwinna (Apr 21, 2006)

Jade was posing for the judges even at the early age! BEAUTIFUL!!! I wish I had your knowledge, talent, and connections - you have it all going for you. If I were closer to you, I would be begging you to mentor me. So, I guess I will have to go with the long distance advice. My goal is to own one of your line of Maltese!!!


----------



## ourdonbi (Feb 25, 2006)




----------

